# Christmas Cokes from Puerto rico???



## Dewfus (Aug 22, 2021)

What's the deal with these bottles what info I can find on them there from the 80s? Why they say pay d 1923 lol are they just re used? But they can't be they are emboss d on bottom Puerto Rico lol  any information you got would be great I know somebody knows what's up with these lol


----------



## Nickneff (Aug 22, 2021)

Dewfus said:


> What's the deal with these bottles what info I can find on them there from the 80s? Why they say pay d 1923 lol are they just re used? But they can't be they are emboss d on bottom Puerto Rico lol  any information you got would be great I know somebody knows what's up with these lol


 it amazes me how widespread Coca-Cola has become we have a Coca-Cola factory in Kentucky and I have dug numerous Coca-Cola bottles by far my favorite is the circle Coke from Louisville Kentucky actually it's a arrow that goes around the embossing of Coca-Cola it's a brown Coke bottle and I never get tired of digging them. at one time i had 24 a whole case of them but I sold them all. I remember one time when I was digging a old privy it went 25 feet deep old brickline privy that day we dug around 12 of them good dig well one of them was in ment condition I mean there wasn't a scratch or a blemish on it beautiful honey amber long story short those brown Coke bottles are out there in abundance get out there and get you some happy bottle hunting also be careful if you dig those privyes they can be extremely dangerous and even be a tomb for your grave so be careful have fun always be alert looking around to all your surroundings see you guys


----------



## BottleEnthusiast (Aug 22, 2021)

Dewfus said:


> What's the deal with these bottles what info I can find on them there from the 80s? Why they say pay d 1923 lol are they just re used? But they can't be they are emboss d on bottom Puerto Rico lol  any information you got would be great I know somebody knows what's up with these lol


It seems like its a reproduction


----------



## Nickneff (Aug 22, 2021)

hmmmmmmmm..... said:


> It seems like its a reproduction


They are there just a reproduction from the old 1923 Christmas Coke


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Aug 23, 2021)

Dewfus said:


> What's the deal with these bottles what info I can find on them there from the 80s? Why they say pay d 1923 lol are they just re used? But they can't be they are emboss d on bottom Puerto Rico lol  any information you got would be great I know somebody knows what's up with these lol


1989-1990 reproduction.
ROBBYBOBBY64.
"Coca-Cola PAT'D DEC. 25 1923 Christmas Coke Bottles Collectors Notes" http://teampins.com/1923cokenotes.html


----------



## Dewfus (Aug 23, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> 1989-1990 reproduction.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.
> "Coca-Cola PAT'D DEC. 25 1923 Christmas Coke Bottles Collectors Notes" http://teampins.com/1923cokenotes.html


I knew you would know lol


----------



## Dino (Aug 27, 2021)

I found several hobble skirt coke bottles while diving here in Miami  one says CUBA ON BOTTOM AND ALL THE SCRIPT AROUND SIDES IS IN SPANISH,,, ANOTHER IS STAMPED HONOLULU ON BOTTOM SIDE IN MIDDLE STAMPED T.H.  AND BOTTOM OF CIRCLE AG INTERTWINED TOGETHER .AND ON SIDE NUMBERS 5213 ANY INFO PLEASE ,,,


----------



## BottleEnthusiast (Aug 27, 2021)

Dino said:


> I found several hobble skirt coke bottles while diving here in Miami  one says CUBA ON BOTTOM AND ALL THE SCRIPT AROUND SIDES IS IN SPANISH,,, ANOTHER IS STAMPED HONOLULU ON BOTTOM SIDE IN MIDDLE STAMPED T.H.  AND BOTTOM OF CIRCLE AG INTERTWINED TOGETHER .AND ON SIDE NUMBERS 5213 ANY INFO PLEASE ,,,


Does it have the date code? (The first number of the two)
See below


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 27, 2021)

Dino said:


> I found several hobble skirt coke bottles while diving here in Miami  one says CUBA ON BOTTOM AND ALL THE SCRIPT AROUND SIDES IS IN SPANISH,,, ANOTHER IS STAMPED HONOLULU ON BOTTOM SIDE IN MIDDLE STAMPED T.H.  AND BOTTOM OF CIRCLE AG INTERTWINED TOGETHER .AND ON SIDE NUMBERS 5213 ANY INFO PLEASE ,,,


That's pretty weird to find a Coke bottle from Honolulu in Miami.  That one definitely traveled pretty far before arriving there, and presumably not just by floating in the ocean the whole time.  The Cuba one is more understandable.  Like BottleEnthusiast says both will likely have date codes to tell you exactly how old they are, but both have to predate 1959 (the year that the communists gained power in Cuba and Hawaii gained statehood, ending the Territory of Hawaii).


----------



## Dino (Aug 27, 2021)

BottleEnthusiast said:


> Does it have the date code? (The first number of the two)
> See below
> View attachment 229035


THERES THE NUMBER 46  IS THERE


----------



## Dino (Aug 27, 2021)

THE ONE FROM Honolulu has 56 there


----------

